# the rats of my herd



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

These two guys are probably the 2 most spoiled animals in my house, which is saying a lot considering how many we have. They seem to think that everytime someone walks into the room it is just to give them treats or to play with them. The Agouti is currently my oldest and sweetest of the bunch. His name is Charlie (thanks to a weekend of watching nothing but Charlie the Unicorn) and I think he'll do just about anything for yogies. The other little guy is Darwin and he's a bit more shy. He'll climb out and sit in your lap for a while but it takes some bribery to get him out of the cage.










Then there are the girls. Roxy:








and Godiva:








They're still pretty young and are taking a long time to settle in. But I'm sure after a few weeks they'll be just as sweet as the last girls I had.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

what sweet babies! so precious!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are adorible!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Too cute! Aww, and I always love the nekkids. <3


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww I love their colors and cute little ratty faces.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

i love roxy


----------

